# June camping trip!



## tmnorris (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello all, the fam and i are thinking of planning a mid june camping trip to grayling, and i was hoping to maybe hit the river for a few hours one of those days. What can i reasonably expect for that time of year. ( i realize this spring has not been typical) as far as fish?? Is it wadable?? Are there access points i coud get to?? I have never fished the ausable but really would love too. I do have a county atlas, and i will be making a stop into the flyshop to ask around! Any info will be appreciated and not shared with anyone. 
Thanks in advance
Todd


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Just head east on M72 from Grayling. There are dozens of access spots from there to Mio. Also you have the S and N Branch close by and many other feeder creeks to explore. You can also camp right on the river at Burton and Keystone Landings. Nice spots.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Tons of access and lots of places to camp. If your timing works out the Hex will be on and the upper river will be strangely devoid of fisherman, which is awesome because the fish are still there. Make sure you have some Cahill's and Isonychias for the evening fishing.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Mid june should be best time of year this year... Check out the Mason Tract stretch... Some good fishing and relatively easy wading. Fish should be hammering the surface with dries in the evening.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

+1 on what Jay says. Only caution is - check with the local shops on wading conditions for the South Branch (and it's Mason Tract stretch). It can be much more treacherous than the others this time of year. And, since everything seems to be backed up 2-3 weeks from this winter, it might still be a concern. No worries, there is TONS of water to fish on the AS, and mid-June is an ideal time to fish it!


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

The main branch is easily wadeable and the North branch is also a good producer and easily wadeable in Lovells. Mid June is dry fly heaven on the main branch and outside of the hex hatch, I often have long stretches all to myself. Also, there are lots of good guide books around for access points. I found these really helpful:

http://www.challengechapter.org/index.php/river-guides


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

The holy waters are also some good wading... but heavily pressured... I second the North Branch. Lots of eager brookies to smash dries...I LOVE THE AUSABLE IN JUNE

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Troutguy (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention the aluminum hatch. Make sure you get out early or after 4:00 or so or you'll get mowed down by drunks in canoes and tubes. I don't find the fishing pressure bad in June but the yahoos floating down the river can sure wreck a day. This isn't a problem on the North Branch and I haven't seen many drunks floating down the Manistee when I've been there.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

DLHirst said:


> +1 on what Jay says. Only caution is - check with the local shops on wading conditions for the South Branch (and it's Mason Tract stretch). It can be much more treacherous than the others this time of year. And, since everything seems to be backed up 2-3 weeks from this winter, it might still be a concern. No worries, there is TONS of water to fish on the AS, and mid-June is an ideal time to fish it!


I was brave this past Sunday evening and decided to give Her a run. (My Mom was out of town, just saying, otherwise I would have been out to dinner!) Conditions were mean, and definitely not for the novice wader. I crossed the river a few times, and let's just say if you are not a 6'3" dude with a few venison burgers hanging around like me, don't try it! Very east to get knocked off your feet. Anyways, a light number of Hennies were popping, but only one rising trout seen over about 2 miles of river. Did manage to tempt one baby brookie to my streamer pattern though, and sure felt good to see one of those in my landing net again. Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

DXT - that's the South Branch? Thanks for the report.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Right on...... that's the SB. Probably out of Her banks by now with all this rain!


----------

